# Do not have permission



## Kieranr24 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi, 
Not sure if iv posted in the right place?
When I try to access the parts for sale section on here it just says I don't have permission  could somebody help/advise me please.

Thanks Kieran


----------



## whoopass (Oct 6, 2012)

yo need more posts for the mods to allow you onto it. however just google it as I did and you can view the for sale section :lol:


----------



## NJ. (Jul 2, 2012)

"post for a while and it will become available", apparently nobody knows how many posts you actually need...


----------



## Kieranr24 (Dec 30, 2012)

How many posts do I need to hit?
Haha always a back door


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi kieranr,
The TTF has recently had probs with scammers & fraud posters & and now requires you to contribute to the forum for a short while before full features are provided. This delay deters scammers and provides some confidence.

So join in & increase your post on the TTF community to unlock the full site features...

Hoggy.


----------



## Blasterbob (Nov 17, 2011)

I have been a member for a while, never scammed or fraudulently posted, and regularly watched for TT Forum cars for sale, but now find I can no longer access cars for sale on this site.

Not much chance of me ever buying a members car, unless by accident from a different site.

So whats the point to me posting to various threads just to achieve an 'undisclosed number of postings' in order to allow access to Cars For Sale, when I have nothing to say unless I get a TT?


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

because those are the rules ! :wink:


----------

